# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  1º Aniversário de REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Pois é amigos

O tempo passa depressa e nós nem damos conta disso.

Dia 08/Setembro fazemos o nosso primeiro aninho de aniversário :KnTrinquer:  

Para comemorar o evento este ano, vamos organizar um encontro na Figueira da Foz, onde para além do salutar encontro iremos fazer uma apanha de camarões e caracois para os nossos aquarios, seguido de uma boa Almoçarada.

Como o dia do nosso aniversario calha a um dia da semana, o encontro irá realizar-se no Domingo seguinte dia 11 de Setembro a hora a indicar brevemente (estamos á procura da melhor maré para podermos fazer as colectas).

*Por isso não esqueçam, de carro de comboio, de mota ou a pé... todos á Figueira da Fóz no dia 11 de Setembro*

Claro...todos os membros que já possuem camisola de REEFFORUM deverão usa-la nesse dia.

Inscreve-te neste tópico, a tua presença é importante

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Nem era preciso dizer .... mas ... lá estarei!!!!

Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

Temos uma baixa-mar ás 13:30 por isso o encontro fica marcado para as 12:00 do dia 11/09/2005.

A concentração irá efectuar-se no Restaurante a Celeste Russa (restaurante tipico bem na areia junto á praia)

----------


## Pedro Silva

Boas pessoal.Gostaria de ir mas visto ficar tão longe e não ter meios de como o fazer,só caso o meu primo o fosse visto ele ter carta,mas axo uma ideia espectacular além da confraternização  uma almocarada , e apanha dos bichos;excelente ideia júlio.Porque não algo desse tipo mas mais pa zona sul.
Um abraço

----------


## O RECIFE

Olá a todos.
Se possivel gostaria de ter 2 Reservas.
Desta vez ñ vou kerer perder o convivio, ao vivo do nosso REEFFORUM!
...eu AMO, Aquariofilia Marinha e gosto de poder aprender ainda mais...
até breve.
Toze Soares

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Porque não algo desse tipo mas mais pa zona sul


Todos os encontros do Reefforum tiveram sempre muita gente ... 
... excepto o de Lisboa ... se calhar é por isso...   :Admirado:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Sempre no norte... nunca em lisboa? Fora desta zona provavelmente nao poderei ir


Ricardo 
Abrantes ou santarem nao é lisboa, alem do mais as coisas nao foram  mesmo nada bem combinadas como todos sabemos.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Abrantes ou santarem nao é lisboa.





> Sempre no norte....


Pois.... Figueira também não é Norte .... é CENTRO !!!!

----------


## ZOOCENTER

Eu, Nuno Santos confirmo a minha presença no evento...representando-me pessoalmente e também a ZOO CENTER.

Ainda bem que o encontro é marcado pra um domingo, assim tenho oportunidade de lá ir....

Até lá....
Um abraço

Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

:KnSourire28:  Eu ainda não me escrevi LOL

Será que éra preciso? 
Obviamente que estarei presente.

Aproveito apenas para sugerir ao pessoal de mais longe que organizem um tópico afim de se juntarem várias pessoas para virem juntas. Compreende-se que nem todos tenham transporte, mas a confraternização entre membros tambem faz parte deste convivio, por isso vamos lá a organizar o meio de transporte para o pessoal de mais longe.

Quem vai abrir o tópico?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não me perguntem a "marca", pois estou farto de procurar e não encontro, mas este e mais 20 bem grandinhos e dificeis de fotografar entraram hoje no meu aquario e estão bem felizes.

O custo total = FREE (Made in Figueira da Fóz)

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Contem comigo tb.

António Paes

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Pois.... Figueira também não é Norte .... é CENTRO !!!!



Centro se Portugal fosse de Lisboa ao Porto... mas nao te esqueças que ainda tens meio Pais para baixo de Lisboa..

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Fico muito triste de não poder participar deste evento.
Espero que guardem um pedaço do bolo para nós aqui do Brasil....  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Se alguem levar este melguinha (eu...  :Coradoeolhos:  ) tambem vou, caso contrario não posso ir.  :Frown: 
Comprimentos

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Não me perguntem a "marca", pois estou farto de procurar e não encontro, mas este e mais 20 bem grandinhos e dificeis de fotografar entraram hoje no meu aquario e estão bem felizes.
> 
> O custo total = FREE (Made in Figueira da Fóz)


Se não me engano é paleamon serratus. tenho uns 15 de vários tamanhos no meu aqua.  :SbSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Muito obrigado Luis

É precisamente esse o nome. Aqui fica o link de uma página com as respectivas referências: http://www.arkive.org/species/ARK/in...ore_info.html#

----------


## Luis Delgado

Lá estarei, contem comigo!

Como já tenho o meu aqua cheio de camarões, guardo os meus para o almoço.  :KnSourire28:

----------


## António Frazão

aguardo pelo topic das boleias...
se tiver boleia de Lisboa , lá estarei com muito gosto... caso contrário não tenho maneira de ir para lá!
abraço

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Concordo contigo Gil!!!

Juca assim não dá meu!!!

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Gil,

Ficás-te mesmo chateado. Olha, pois eu tb não esperava que o encontro voltasse a ser no Norte.

Bíbó Norte!!!

----------


## Diogo Taveira

bem, podem contar comigo  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

contei comigo lá estarei  :SbSourire:   :JmdALEnvers:   :SbSourire:

----------


## AQUA-STATION

Boas eu comfirmo a minha presença e a de mais alguns mas ainda não posso precisar quantos :Coradoeolhos:  .
Eu estou a combinar com um pequeno grupo em fazermos o ajuntamento cá na loja e assim vamos todos juntos. 
Todos os interessados é fazer o favor de entrar em contacto pois penso que assim será mais fácil para todos.
Obrigado 
João Soares

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas,
inflizmente não posso estar presente,  :SbRireLarme2:   tenho um batizado de um sobrinho, por mim trocava sem hezitar.  :SbSourire:  

fica para o proximo encontro  :SbRireLarme2:  

Parabens ao reefforum  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Isso não é justo!!  :Icon Cry:   Porque na Figueira da Foz?!!!  :Icon Cry: Estou a brincar!!! Apesar de não poder ir (devido á distancia!!) desejo-vos um exelente dia de pesca-aniversário.  :SbOk:   :Palmas:  
Talves para o proximo ano o Juca se engane a fazer contas e desça uns quilometros abaixo  :Coradoeolhos:  !! 
Até lá uma boa continuação e que eu conte muitos iguais!!  :Pracima:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas 
Se não houver imprevistos, vou lá comer uma fatia de bolo e beber um    :KnTrinquer:  
Cump.

----------


## João Duarte

Adoraria poder ir, para conhecer um pouco mais deste "mundo" magnificio que é a aquariofilia, mas o trabalho chama.

 Parabens.  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Como sempre até ao dia de hoje, lá estarei desta vez acompanhado, espero não ter mais surpresas até lá.
Onde será o centro de Portugal???  :JmdFou2:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eu também lá estarei. 

Parabéns ao Reefforum   :Palmas:  

Abraço,

----------


## Luís Pisco

Ora ora festas festas,é ja a seguir ,estou lá tambem só se cair agua destilada.

Parabens ao forum e á equipe que bem o merece,sem a presença de nôs ,nao seriamos a familia que esperemos ser algum dia.

luis oliveira
saudaçoes aquariofilas

----------


## António Paes

Oi,

Se alguem da margem sul a setubal precisar de boleia diga, tenho lugar para uma pessoa alta e 2 mais baixas atras.

Antonio Paes

----------


## João M Monteiro

Meus caros,

Estive até agora tentar organizar-me para ir - a partir de Faro, com escala em Lisboa - , mas infelizmente acabo de confirmar que não vai mesmo ser possível.
Divirtam-se.

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

O centro de Portugal é no ponto _geodésico_, Vila dos Reis perto de Sertã...

Ficas-te esclarecido??

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Afinal já não vou poder ir   :Icon Cry:  

Espero que seja um dia bem passado para todos e que tirem muitas fotos para que possamos depois todos ver 

Abraço,

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Era só para desejar...

...PARABENS...

...ao ReeFForum!!!!   :SbOk3:   :SbSourire:   :Palmas:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Luis Delgado

Caros amigos,

Com muita pena minha, devido a um imprevisto familiar, não poderei estar convosco no almoço da Figueira da foz.

Espero que aproveitem bem, já que não o poderei fazer. :-(

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Malta


Contem comigo...... 

Mais um para festejar o 1º Aniversário do Forum.....Cantar os parabéns, bater palmas e dar cabeçadas na mesa....

Vai ser a loucura.....

----------


## Diogo Taveira

> Pois é amigos
> 
> O tempo passa depressa e nós nem damos conta disso.
> 
> Dia 08/Setembro fazemos o nosso primeiro aninho de aniversário 
> 
> Para comemorar o evento este ano, vamos organizar um encontro na Figueira da Foz, onde para além do salutar encontro iremos fazer uma apanha de camarões e caracois para os nossos aquarios, seguido de uma boa Almoçarada.
> 
> Como o dia do nosso aniversario calha a um dia da semana, o encontro irá realizar-se no Domingo seguinte dia 11 de Setembro a hora a indicar brevemente (estamos á procura da melhor maré para podermos fazer as colectas).
> ...



é pah.. não ou poder ir afinal. houve uns probleminhas.. mas ao próximo não falto.

----------

